# Case SSL Counterweights



## davidhoypt (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas or photos of Counterweights for a Case Skid Steer? They do ot make a factory counterweight kit and I am definitely in need of one. Thanks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

They have factory kits, you might be able to make one yourself. What machine?


----------



## davidhoypt (Dec 15, 2009)

1006 440, not a series 3. The Case dealer said they don't make a kit for that machine. The suggested bolting a 2" pc of plate to the bottom of the machine under the back.


----------



## davidhoypt (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry, meant 2006 440. Not 1006 440.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Well that sucks, I guess it's time to get creative


----------



## davidhoypt (Dec 15, 2009)

bump--bump


----------

